# K&M Shooting Facility and Ranger Firearms Open House 11 May



## S.Kay (Feb 7, 2013)

Shooters,
We know a few of you missed the last open house due to the weather so here is another opportunity to come check us out. Friends of ours from Ranger Firearms in FT Walton Beach coordinated with Savage Arms to host a demo day at our facility on 11 May. We figured it would to a good idea to host an open house the same day at let shooters from the area to come check us out and shoot for free. Hit us up with any questions and help spread the word! See ya in a few weeks!


----------



## Bearclaw (May 8, 2013)

Planning on being there.


----------



## Bearclaw (May 8, 2013)

A big thanks to you guys for the shoot. Very nice facility, I had a blast.


----------

